# Plant parasites? Must protect he new Tanganyikans



## theplatypus (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi,

I've recently introduced a couple of plants into my freshwater aquarium(4-5 of the same species). Although I can't remember hte name. They have something growing on the leaves. It looks something like the coral found below. Although they're tiny. No more than 1/8 " and clear. A small stalk with a whispy fan like structure. Any Idea what this might be? Should I be worried? If it helps any hte plants are grass like, 5-6 inches tall. http://www.diveatlas.com/travel/PhotoGalleries/Baja3/More Yellow Coral.jpg


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

They are probably hydra, see:
http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/Hydra.htm


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Hydra can't survive on the plants. And they need PERFECT water quality. They are parasitic by nature so I wouldn't think they could survive the water difference. It is possible as they have a stage which renders them invunerable. A pic of the infestation would be helpful. What are the fish in the tank? If they are the size of a guppy or bigger, I wouldn't worry too much as they will become food. Fry are the only thing to worry about. I had hydra destroy a Red CT betta spawn.


----------



## theplatypus (Feb 28, 2005)

The fish are Leluipi(sp?) Juveniles about 1"-1 1/4". I wish taking apicture was an option. But they are very small and alost completely transparent. After removing the plants I've noticed them that there are quite a few on most of the rocky surfaces.

I'm beginning to wonder if this is the start of some sort of algae. The tank is a new setup(about 3 weeks) with nothing in it other than substrate, rocks and these plants. Unfortunately I didn't notice the potential problem until after I added the fish yesterday.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If they are hydra Fenbendazole will kill them quickly.
Read this link (Sailor Johnny doesn't have it completed since the revamping so the pics are out). The inf0 is good.
http://www.hostultra.com/~sailorjohnny/index_files/page0013.htm


----------

